# Secret Village Isle of Wight



## littledasypus (Apr 7, 2009)

Hope this works, first time I've ever started a thread...

I think this is about the only site no-one on the Island has done a thread on yet. Its one of my favourite places to visit, as I work quite nearby. There is one big old house left on this section, and many smaller structures.

It is pretty unique, accessible by only one narrow path along a clifftop that shifts constantly as more landslides happen. Some background: some Victorians who came to the Island visited the south coast, an area now called the Undercliff, and thought- ooh, look at all those pretty landslides, lets build a road and some luxury villas and beautiful cottages on this incredibly unstable ground. And so they did. Now this bit is so cut off a lot of people don't even know it is there. It is not visible from many places and there are no footpaths through, so its kind of fallen off the map.







The above picture is looking back along the approach. The cliff drops off below you...






...and there is another above. Beyond the secret village the land has slipped so much it is now impossible to cross. So the tiny clifftop path really is the only way in.






You reach a small section of surviving road. It is narrow and bordered on both sides by old drystone walls. There is lots of unusual and exotic plants escaped from Victorian gardens. There is also a rope swing. The landslide that cut this place off completely happened about 20 years ago, but there were still people living down here untill relatively recently. I wouldn't want to walk home drunk from the pub!






There is also a spring, although it know longer flows through this outlet.






This is one of the huts, I think there was a holiday village down here for a while. It was well taken care of untill quite recently. There was a little woodburner and pretty stencilling on the walls. All the cabins seem to have been evacuated about the same time and all the windows are now smashed. Is sad, I don't know what happened.






A pet grave, funny text. Somebody really cared.






Another cabin and some burnt remains.






The big old house, tucked away further down the cliff. No, the two purple things at the bottom of the picture are not an example of inept photography, but I can't be bothered to explain right now. For reasons I won't go in to, they belong to a small rabbit. Ahem.






This guy looked a bit sad.














The place was squatted until a couple of years ago, now it is rotting away, and slowly collapsing like a flan in a cupboard.






There are also a lot of these.
If anyones interested its easy to find. Just face the fifty foot pirate and turn left.
Theres a lot more down there, but I think I've covered the best bits.
x


----------



## littledasypus (Apr 7, 2009)

*A bit of history...*











Some old pictures of the area. The engraving is a bit idealized. They really didn't think it through.


----------



## shutler7 (Apr 7, 2009)

this place looks fascinating, love the detail shot of the phone. i never knew this place even existed, here about is it?


----------



## mcl (Apr 7, 2009)

Nice explore . This used to be a nudist colony a few years back.


----------



## Amiee (Apr 7, 2009)

Good pics  The house is lovely!


----------



## sallybear (Apr 7, 2009)

Wow interesting place. Love little places like that hidden away. History quite interesting too. People really didnt think things through did they?? Bunny ears?? Ha ha


----------



## infromthestorm (Apr 7, 2009)

Brilliant explore, not seen many from I-O-W , the Asterix headstone raised a smile too,good job littledasypus


----------



## night crawler (Apr 7, 2009)

My wife would love the Aga, what a shame the place is going like that.


----------



## littledasypus (Apr 7, 2009)

*Location*



shutler7 said:


> this place looks fascinating, love the detail shot of the phone. i never knew this place even existed, here about is it?



South side of the Island, somewhere near Blackgang. Turn left at the giant pirate.


----------



## clebby (Apr 7, 2009)

fook me, that AGA will be worth an absolute fortune. its one of the rarer ones as well. shame.


----------



## littledasypus (Apr 7, 2009)

*Aga*



clebby said:


> fook me, that AGA will be worth an absolute fortune. its one of the rarer ones as well. shame.



I did wonder if someone would try and steal it but because of the geographical location it is virtually impossible. They would have to take it out one little bit at a time on their back or airlift it or something, so looks like its going to stay.


----------



## jonney (Apr 7, 2009)

Great photo's, Great Place. I'm liking it a lot


----------



## huffhuff (Apr 7, 2009)

Sorry to highjack the thread....

Thanks to littledasypus, I actually visited the site at the weekend. I

I stay literally a 5 minute walk from here. The guys I stay with said it used to be a 'nudist' colony not so long ago. It was part inhabited up to 18 months ago. The stone house (with the aga) and its ajoining land is/was for sale at a mere £20,000.

Some of the buildings look like they still may be squatted in, the sleeping bags etc looked freshish to me. I have some pics also, should I add here or start a new thread???

Thanks littledasypus - great find x


----------



## T-bar (Apr 7, 2009)

That would be Southview Naturist Estate then or AKA The Ghost Town. Youd didnt get down to all the chalets by the looks of it or go in the bar. Been a while since I have been down there now but the place is FCKED used to be alright when we went down a few years back. Have a mate that used to live down there in a caravan and remembers the night the road slipped. Have lots of phots of when it looked better will have to dig them out sometime maybe. It was inhabited about 12 months back yeah but by squatters bumped into them a few times but hasnt been properly lived in for quite a few years now and you can tell that from the state of the houses. The sleeping bags have been there a while the bottom chalets were where people stayed up until recent but the fire ended their stay.


----------



## leepey74 (Apr 7, 2009)

cracking pics!!

just out of interest, didnt some of the Blackgang theme park fall away some years ago?


----------



## T-bar (Apr 7, 2009)

Cor yeah that goes each year mate you used to be able to walk down to the beach fro mthe theme park and there was giant Dinosaurs down there with a tunnel under a rib cage of a whale. You have to climb down now and you can see bits hanging off the edge if I get out their soon I'll send you some pics lots of old houses there on the edge too that have been abandoned


----------



## bonecollector (Apr 7, 2009)

Nice pics.
The area looks really good.
Might have to check this out before bestival.


----------



## leepey74 (Apr 7, 2009)

T-bar said:


> Cor yeah that goes each year mate you used to be able to walk down to the beach fro mthe theme park and there was giant Dinosaurs down there with a tunnel under a rib cage of a whale. You have to climb down now and you can see bits hanging off the edge if I get out their soon I'll send you some pics lots of old houses there on the edge too that have been abandoned



That would be quality if u can 

My family used to go there quite alot, but im 30 now so aint been for must me a good 18 years!!

Id love to re-visit I.O.W as i now live near Windsor & Reading so im not to far away.

Would love to see all these sites


----------



## littledasypus (Apr 7, 2009)

T-bar said:


> That would be Southview Naturist Estate then or AKA The Ghost Town. Youd didnt get down to all the chalets by the looks of it or go in the bar. Been a while since I have been down there now but the place is FCKED used to be alright when we went down a few years back. Have a mate that used to live down there in a caravan and remembers the night the road slipped. Have lots of phots of when it looked better will have to dig them out sometime maybe. It was inhabited about 12 months back yeah but by squatters bumped into them a few times but hasnt been properly lived in for quite a few years now and you can tell that from the state of the houses. The sleeping bags have been there a while the bottom chalets were where people stayed up until recent but the fire ended their stay.



Never found the bar. What bar? Will look harder next time.


----------



## littledasypus (Apr 7, 2009)

huffhuff said:


> Sorry to highjack the thread....
> 
> Thanks to littledasypus, I actually visited the site at the weekend. I
> 
> ...



Post pics here if you want, the more the merrier.


----------



## daddybear (Apr 7, 2009)

i thought nellie the elephant packed her trunk and headed of for the circus but it looks like she got abandoned on the isle of wight!!


----------



## T-bar (Apr 7, 2009)

Well if you want showing around theres plenty to see just have to pm us


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 7, 2009)

Excellent site, littledasypus. Landslip remains are so cool. 
Very interesting stuff and good pics...even with the bunny ears! 
Cheers.


----------



## Pip (Apr 7, 2009)

Nice find, love the aga!!!! That big old house looks like it may be hiding some secrets, it just seems so 'tucked away'.

Whenever I see newspaper in photos I always wonder what the date is on them!

My OH has a purple rabbit should I post a pic?


Pip


----------



## Urban Mole (Apr 7, 2009)

Nice post Fiona, yet another place I havnt got round to posting about.
As T-bar says, it used to be quite intact a while ago, but now its just a wreck. And yes, there is a bar/resteraunt too, and some cellars by the house etc
Like T-bar says, if you wanna go out, give us a shout, you have my email 




infromthestorm said:


> not seen many from I-O-W



You are joking...?? 
Search for 'wight' or click the below signature


----------



## littledasypus (Apr 7, 2009)

Pip said:


> My OH has a purple rabbit should I post a pic?
> 
> 
> Pip



What's an OH? (excuse my ignorance, but I'm affraid I'm full of it).


----------



## Black Shuck (Apr 7, 2009)

Bugger I was at Blackgang Chine last year wiv the Bin Lids and the Missus and I never knew that was there. Visiited Blackgang Chine when I was a Kid too when there was abloody great Space Shuttle there I think and remember standing on top of it looking down over the cliff where this village must have been!. so near but so far eh!


----------



## T-bar (Apr 7, 2009)

The tunnel I mentioned was made into a bazzar (or shop)







Do you mean a space shuttle at Blackgang or this the Ghost town is just to the right of Blackgang Chine


----------



## huffhuff (Apr 7, 2009)

Hee hee - he is being smutty littledasypus.

He is saying his *o*ther *h*alf has a _'purple rabbit'_....


----------



## Black Shuck (Apr 7, 2009)

T-bar said:


> The tunnel I mentioned was made into a bazzar (or shop)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I remember that is it in the Gift shop at B.C?


----------



## T-bar (Apr 7, 2009)

maybe now not sure havnt been there for many years its crap lol. there was a load of space shuttle parts in one of the houses at blackgang so I assume the guy meant that not the oratory I posted lol


----------



## Pip (Apr 7, 2009)

huffhuff said:


> Hee hee - he is being smutty littledasypus.
> 
> He is saying his *o*ther *h*alf has a _'purple rabbit'_....





Me ........... smutty................absolutley

All in good fun though


Pip


----------



## T-bar (Apr 7, 2009)

a couple to wet your appetite taken by Urban Mole on one of our many trips December 31st 2007


THESE ARE OF THE BAR
















A Chalet





looking up 





many many more kicking around here somewhere to post at a later date many things hidden there you wont find unless you hunt


----------



## ww2nut (Apr 7, 2009)

*black gang chine*

love this area been there twice on holls, the nearby theme park black gang chine has also been the victim of lanslides, i took a pic 4 years ago of the kids playing on a park when we returned the park had gone now part of the sea shore! nice pics cheers for the memories


----------



## HypoBoy (Apr 7, 2009)

littledasypus said:


> I did wonder if someone would try and steal it.



They might get a nasty surpise if they try. We had an identical aga in our house when I was a kid, which I remember helping my dad remove. It was packed full of a really fine dust which, with hindsight, I think was probably asbestos. Not good, seeing as we dug it out into black bin liners and dumped it in the local tip


----------



## Urban Mole (Apr 7, 2009)

littledasypus said:


> There is also a spring, although it know longer flows through this outlet.



Thats the Shakespeak moument and fountain.
The nice stone house you saw was bought by Professor Letts, a lecturer at oxford, he bought this as a retreat from the bustle of his London business, so he could sit and read his beloved Shakespeare.
In 1864 to mark the tercentenary of the birth of Shakespeare, Letts erected on a nearby knoll, a small rotunda of a Doric temple containing a statuette of the poet and playwright.
Beneath it set in the ivy covered stone wall, was a spring of crystal water, but the water no longer flowes from the battered stone scallop, nor can you read the fragmented inscription that surrounds the flow pipe, it reads "_The water nectar, and the rocks pure gold_".

Here is a picture postcard of the mentioned area, from 1910;






Just thought Id add that, as its a bit of local history thats going to disappear witht he rest of the island...


----------



## smiffy (Apr 7, 2009)

littledasypus said:


> I did wonder if someone would try and steal it but because of the geographical location it is virtually impossible. They would have to take it out one little bit at a time on their back or airlift it or something, so looks like its going to stay.



You'd have to take it apart anyways cos you can't move an Aga in one lump.....they ain't built as tough as the old Rayburns.......
.........Well...... you could try I suppose..... but the main 'base' frame in an Aga is made of a very skinny Cast Iron frame and it ain't designed to be moved when they are 'comlete' . Unless you can lift the whole thing absolutely 'straight' (on some kinda lifting frame I guess and even attempting to lift them an inch or so to get summat under them is enough to break the frame) you'd break the chassis easier than shortcake as soon as the cooker even slightly twists...........
.........You gotta take off the lids and then the top..then clear out the insulation (and a great job that is if its Fullers Earth not 'modern' vermiculight material.... hehheh!) then you gotta lift out the fire basket (f**** heavy! ) then disconnect the 'front' from the ovens and lift them out (also f***** heavy! )...
(am I boring anyone with this ???? hehheh!) 
.........then its a simple matter of humping about half a ton of cast iron across that hillside goat track..........
Christ....I wonder why someone hasn't nicked it yet ???heheheheh!
There you go .Aga dismantling in one easy lesson.


----------



## swanseamale47 (Apr 8, 2009)

smiffy said:


> You'd have to take it apart anyways cos you can't move an Aga in one lump.....they ain't built as tough as the old Rayburns.......
> .........Well...... you could try I suppose..... but the main 'base' frame in an Aga is made of a very skinny Cast Iron frame and it ain't designed to be moved when they are 'comlete' . Unless you can lift the whole thing absolutely 'straight' (on some kinda lifting frame I guess and even attempting to lift them an inch or so to get summat under them is enough to break the frame) you'd break the chassis easier than shortcake as soon as the cooker even slightly twists...........
> .........You gotta take off the lids and then the top..then clear out the insulation (and a great job that is if its Fullers Earth not 'modern' vermiculight material.... hehheh!) then you gotta lift out the fire basket (f**** heavy! ) then disconnect the 'front' from the ovens and lift them out (also f***** heavy! )...
> (am I boring anyone with this ???? hehheh!)
> ...



Then theres the putting it all back together.......  Wayne


----------



## littledasypus (Apr 8, 2009)

*Oh dear...*



huffhuff said:


> Hee hee - he is being smutty littledasypus.
> 
> He is saying his *o*ther *h*alf has a _'purple rabbit'_....



Thats terrible


----------



## littledasypus (Apr 8, 2009)

*These days...*



HypoBoy said:


> They might get a nasty surpise if they try. We had an identical aga in our house when I was a kid, which I remember helping my dad remove. It was packed full of a really fine dust which, with hindsight, I think was probably asbestos. Not good, seeing as we dug it out into black bin liners and dumped it in the local tip



Its usually vermiculite (however you spell it), but I guess an old one could have asbestos. Eek.


----------



## randomnut (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks like an excellent explore! Thanks for sharing


----------



## huffhuff (Apr 8, 2009)

Unfortunately there isn't much left of either the juke box or piano. I have pics and will try an upload tonight. Damn vandals!


----------



## T-bar (Apr 8, 2009)

Well yeah you can play the piano with your fingers like a harp now and every bloody window is smashed in the place scrotes whoever did it


----------



## littledasypus (May 5, 2009)

*Mural...*







This made me laugh. It is in the bar. Was nudist camp, hence the graphic nature. Really bad mural!
Bottom left of the pic is the remains of the piano. People are putting in some real effort to smash this place up.


----------



## littledasypus (May 5, 2009)

*Aga...*

And the aga is sadly deteriorating...


----------



## Foxylady (May 5, 2009)

littledasypus said:


> ...Was nudist camp, hence the graphic nature. Really bad mural!



 From the way she's glancing down, it looks like the lady's checking out the guy's credentials!


----------



## T-bar (May 6, 2009)

beyond those patio doors you have taken the photo of the mural through were grassy terraces leading down to the beach according to the brochure


----------



## littledasypus (May 6, 2009)

*More pics...*

Went down with another friend today and found another new bit! Just gets better and better. I'm guessing this is the basement Urban Mole was talking about. Threw me for a while because I thought he meant there was one in the other house and I couldn't find it. This new one is great, almost nothing left of the building, just lots of nature and a basement. Was really hard to capture in photographs, much nicer in real life, and really hidden away.

Also went back to the bar and braved the floor in there. Got a couple more shots of the murals including two people apparantly playing catch with a baby?



























and to finish, my favourite picture of one very sad elephant.


----------



## T-bar (May 6, 2009)

Yeah thats the basement dude. I am posative there are more wooden chalets up on the hill if you stand with the chalet with the dog grave to your right they would be further up on the left beyone the caravan thats in the big clearing (if you have seen that) and I dont mean the two as you come in behind the gate.

That elephant travels around too was orginally sat in the house then moved outside on a chair then on to a gas bottle and now on the floor by the looks of it. 

Was brilliant the first time we went we rode round on a kids mountain bike but someones robbed it now 


You still havnt found the cap gun hoard all over the floor then down where the burnt out chalet is 


also hav you found the toilet block with all the old tv's outside


----------



## littledasypus (May 6, 2009)

Yeah, found the toilet block with TVs, didn't get any good pics though. Not found the cap guns though. I'm going to go soon and have a really thorough poke round, see if there is anything else I've missed. Is great to still be finding things after all this time. I really loved the place with the basement, is so overgrown and lovely. Can't work out the layout of the house though, is too gone. I suppose it was just directly over the basement and the walled bits round the side were just garden. Really great.


----------



## Urban Mole (May 6, 2009)

Ahhh you found the cellars 

There still full of all sorts, gas bottles, boxes of stuff, and lots and lots of 'old' car bits, Im sure they would be of use to someone restoring an old car, but there getting rather close to the cliff too 

Yeh, go for another look, youll still find stuff that you missed the first few times...


----------



## Urban Mole (May 21, 2009)

Heres one of the many leaflets scattered about the site, Ive scanned in, thought it maybe of interest;


----------



## b3nx0r (May 23, 2009)

Quite a few people have gone mad living in that cottage


----------



## SpunkyMonkey (Jun 18, 2009)

b3nx0r said:


> Quite a few people have gone mad living in that cottage



Funny you say that b3nx0, as a resident pre the last slip circa 1985-88 and during the two big storms, the upper residencies became home to white witches. Not all, but at least 3.
The dogs grave and if its the one I remember was a Jack Russell. It was known as a kind of nurse for licking cuts clean and as dirty as that sounds to some, your wound would heal amazingly quick.
There's a picture of one wooden hut on a bank sloping down to the left. I remember that hut well. Just two small rooms, first a kitchen diner no bigger than 6-7ft square and a wood burning stove to the right as you went through the door. Beyond this small room was one equally as small that you'd just about fit a standard double mattress in.
Further up the hill on the left and just past an opposing clearing was another building but built of local stone. On ground level was one room cut into two with a low screen. This one had a smaller wood burning stove inset into the entrance wall on your left as you went in, big enough for one pot but it kept the room toasty in winter as was the lower cabin. Below this upper building was a cellar accessed from the south side down a slope. This cellar wasn't evident from the road and was sometimes used for hiding wares that some groups wanted stored until the dust died down.
Further on up the old lane that I imagine is now gone were several wooden buildings mostly to the right. One was a keen handy man who would have helped anyone, as long as you were a resident! One was extremely quiet and would even look away if you passed in the lane, and the last person I remember in a wooden build was a couple near the top who were also very quiet and introverted, but if you made the effort a cup of tea was often offered and the stories of old would flow.
The estate owner during my time there was a complete strange. Took him nearly a year to speak to me as a tenant so you can imagine paying the rent was a little hap hazard! I observed that he was like this with any residents up the hill who weren't partial to getting their kit off and sharing a pint in the god awe full club house. His way wasn't in protest, I really do believe that clothing bothered the guy and that letting it all hang out gave him some release, in a kinda way.....

The mobile homes/chalets were often rented out by hippies come winter time but not many. Because of the clothing thang he had going on you needed to be a naturist or have known him for some time. Us up on the hill types rarely mixed with the chalet types although one or two did. It wasn't uncommon to pass one or two neighbours come summer who were enjoying their small plots of garden naked. 

Probably the funniest moment was seeing more than 15 naked men & women racing from up the hill down to the club house on space hoppers. That memory will stay with me forever.

Thank you for sharing the pictures. Lots of memories.


----------



## Urban Mole (Jun 18, 2009)

Hi SM, thans for your contribution, that was an interesting read, I dont suppose you have any old photos of this site, do you?



SpunkyMonkey said:


> Further on up the old lane that I imagine is now gone were several wooden buildings mostly to the right. One was a keen handy man who would have helped anyone, as long as you were a resident!



Is this guy you mention, called Fred?


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 18, 2009)

SpunkyMonkey said:


> ...Probably the funniest moment was seeing more than 15 naked men & women racing from up the hill down to the club house on space hoppers. That memory will stay with me forever...



Heehee, now that's some memory to pass on. 
Loved hearing your account of the area and the characters that lived there.
Cheers for that and welcome to DP.


----------



## Urban Mole (Jun 21, 2009)

Heres a letter I scanned in, thought it was interesting, I have of corse blanked the names out.











And yes, I used the original letter to do the blanking, and added Hitlers signature


----------



## alfaphid (Jun 27, 2009)

fascinating report all. I used to live just across the other side of the land slide (niton side) so know the area well, I hadn't realised the site had now been left by all including the hippies. Are there many old cars down there still? I remember there used to be an old 7 series iirc at the top of the slip, sadly someone torched it then the salt air finished it off very quickly.

Mole, what happened to the fancy plinth above the spring? take it it fell down in one of the slips?


----------



## Urban Mole (Jun 28, 2009)

I take it you mean the greek looking monument?

It disappeared, and has never been seen since, it didnt slip away, it was removed, years ago, Im guessing before the last slip, as I doubt anyone would have carried it out


----------



## whostolemymonkey (Jun 28, 2009)

littledasypus said:


>


That AGA is huge, and the whole site looks like a gold mine of an explore, thats not a phone in the picture, its an old Borroughs calculator from the 1950's, for more info check here and look at the third photo down.


----------



## T-bar (Jul 5, 2009)

popped down today with the lads for a gas bottle (dont have to buy one then and can just get a refill lol SKANK) and the house is fenced off with new fencing and there were al oad of foreigners working on the house they spoke to us and told us they are moving in LMAO


----------



## littledasypus (Jan 31, 2010)

I heard that people have done up the house and moved in. That is amazing, because the tiny cliff path is literaly the only way in and out, and its a long way if your caryying tools and materials. The roof and floor were really caving in so I don't know how they've done it. I want to go for a look some time, hope they don't mind.



T-bar said:


> popped down today with the lads for a gas bottle (dont have to buy one then and can just get a refill lol SKANK) and the house is fenced off with new fencing and there were al oad of foreigners working on the house they spoke to us and told us they are moving in LMAO


----------



## hnmisty (Jan 31, 2010)

The space shuttle is St Catherine's Oratory (or the "Pepperpot") and was a lighthouse.
It was built by a lord who took a load of wine which washed ashore from a wreck. It was meant for a monastery so the church was pretty peeved and threatened to exommunicate him unless he bult a lighthouse on the island. There was a square building attached, you can just see where it was.
They started building a replacement in the 1700s but never finished it off, you can see that there too, and they unearthed a Bronze Age long barrow in the early 1900s. 






You can see a monumentabout a mile away, does anyone know what its for? We didn't have time to get out to it. 

Anyone else a bit creeped out by the nudy kid in those paintings with nudy adults? lol


----------



## Urban Mole (Jan 31, 2010)

hnmisty said:


> You can see a monumentabout a mile away, does anyone know what its for? We didn't have time to get out to it.



Which direction, there are lots of monuments over here


----------



## Timtom (Jan 31, 2010)

me and Urban Mole (above) considered having a look here years back now when i was on a bit of an island weekender ! We got to the car park (in the night) and the wind was so bad that UMs car park was shaking mad ! anyone watching would think we were getting it on..!! 

So.. we swiftly left... back home for warmth.


----------



## alfaphid (Jan 31, 2010)

been down here today!

You are correct house has been done up! new roof, fence surrounding back of the property and yard fairly well swept. Downstairs is completely empty and derelict but at the back of the living room is a new locked door from which I could hear running water! However all upstairs windows are boarded up, but there is a velux now.
the little hut up by the road has also had a door added at the lower level - I think just a store room.

Watch this space! lovely cottage but wouldn't fancy the walk with your groceries! will try to get pics uploaded soon


----------



## littledasypus (Feb 1, 2010)

Timtom said:


> me and Urban Mole (above) considered having a look here years back now when i was on a bit of an island weekender ! We got to the car park (in the night) and the wind was so bad that UMs car park was shaking mad ! anyone watching would think we were getting it on..!!
> 
> So.. we swiftly left... back home for warmth.



Wuss! (only kidding, gets pretty hairy up there!)


----------



## hnmisty (Feb 1, 2010)

Urban Mole said:


> Which direction, there are lots of monuments over here


Have had a quick hunt on google, its the Hoy Monument, built to commemerate the Tsar coming to the UK, and a plaque to honour the soldiers who died in the Crimean War. 
http://www.chale.org.uk/landmarks/hoy.htm


----------



## cheekymunky69 (Feb 1, 2010)

*Love it...*

This place looks great... would love to find a secret village.. think the delapedated car is amazing and I bet that AGA range stove is worth a few quid ha ha.. thanks for sharin

Marty


----------



## RedDave (Feb 24, 2010)

That's a Burroughs comptometer, a early calculator, in the photo below the one with the Aga. The company was founded by the grandfather of William Burroughs the author. Burroughs later made computers (mainframe and mini) before merging with Sperry to become Unisys, whose offices in Stonebridge Park some of you might be familiar with.


----------



## Mr Sam (Feb 24, 2010)

poor old aga


----------



## caulkhead-bill (Mar 4, 2010)

*aga*

a friend of mine owned the property briefly about 4 years ago i thought about hoiking the aga out but its a mission and a half


----------



## odeon master (Mar 4, 2010)

shutler7 said:


> this place looks fascinating, love the detail shot of the phone. i never knew this place even existed, here about is it?



Thats not a telephone, its a Boroughs adding machine (very old mechanical calculator)

THE ODEON


----------

